# GERD?



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey again!I am coming to a conclusion that I could possibly have gastroesophageal reflux disease. My mom seems to think that I have acid reflux, so she trys to get me to take some acid reducer medicine, but I am too afraid to take it because I really am not sure if it is acid reflux. Here are some things that I get:~Fluidy stuff that comes up to my throat~Stomachaces or cramps after I eat, which lead to the fluidy stuff~Later on, a bad burn in my upper chest and throat~In the morning I always feel the worst because of either the burning or stomach issues. I really don't know if it is GERD or not. Can't tell, never had it. Does anyone else have an opinion. I have just been through that hurricane, so maybe it could be post hurricane stress or something, but who knows? I live about 5 minutes from Biloxi too. Molly


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Molly, I'm sorry You had face that hurricane...a terrible thing. I have GERD I haven't had done any test for that,yet but my doctor thinks that's what I have He had giving me a 8 weeks treatment name Protonix, it suppose to fix what ever is going on there, like if you have ulcers or other esophagues lining problem. So I have four more weeks of that medication to take.If I dont feel right after that I will have to have a test done...they have a few test they can do to see inside of your stomach. but I decided I was going to take this one name. Upper Endoscopy They insert a tube into your esophagus I dont want to do it. but with this one you dont have to take any barium...barium is a drink they give you to take Xray of your entired digestived system is a drink of radiation, not way I want that in my body. They say is not bad for you, but it is. Are you able to eat at all? Some people can eat almost anything, even having this problem, I can't eat almost nothing. I started to drinks a energy supplement Ensure. But I can eat much better now, but I'm not feeling hungry and when is time to eat It makes me nervous, thinking it will cause me problems. But I know what not to eat. I can eat fish, no problem with that...but others like chicken and the rest is out of my list, I been eating pastas, with white cream, no red souce It goes very slow into my esophagus and it hurt so much. I feel like I have some thick stuff in my throat, at times I also get sharp pains in my throat...sometimes I t bothers me when I drink water it feels like is hard to swallow. i'm not eating that much. but I understand what you're feeling. I hope you start feeling better soon, I been like this for over 4 weeks now...I hope it goes away soon.I wish you a great weekendTake Care


----------



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for replying!Yeah, I can eat a lot, like today I ate 4 pieces of pizza!! Believe me, I am paying for it as I write this. But sometimes, I get too afraid to eat, like I am afraid something will happen. So when I do eat, I get a terrible reaction in my stomach because I was so scared. I get stomach cramps all the time too. I just hate this.







Molly


----------

